# Documents for E3D Visa



## Angus Rickard (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been in the US on a J1 visa for 12 months with my wife who is here on an E3. I'm not subject to the two-year residence rule as documented on my DS-2019 form and am applying for an E3D visa in Ottawa next week.

I have all the documents my wife presented for her E3 visa as well as the original copy of our marriage certificate. In showing evidence of her visa, do I need to bring her passport to the interview or can I show photocopies? If photocopies, do these need to be signed my a Justice of the Peace?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Angus


----------



## Angus Rickard (May 13, 2014)

*Any help?*

Just wondering if anyone who has read this is able to give me some advice.

Cheers,

Angus


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A justice of the peace probably can't really certify copies for you. But as long as you have the originals, what I'd do is bring the originals with you - but bring two copies of each original. That way the consular officer can "certify" the copies for his- or herself as "exact." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Angus Rickard (May 13, 2014)

*Perfect*

Thanks so much Bev,

Will do. Feeling pretty relaxed about it all now. Not long to go!

Angus


----------

